# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] trying to create value to give me Calls per day

## mrteater

I have a list of agents that take incoming calls.  I have various call metrics but I'm trying to generate a report that will give me a value of calls per agent as a department so I can see how we are doing daily.  So if we have X agents working that day and the department took x calls.  I tried to build a formula in the pivot table but it does not look right.  ='Agent Name' /'ACD Calls'

document attached

----------


## Joske920

Hi

I added a column and show the average
also i set it into a table


see attachment

----------


## mrteater

thank you for  your help

----------

